# Creative solution for flushing engine after hours



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

I live in a deed resticted community so have to store my boat in the garage. My dilemma is, I'd really like to flush the engine after use. However, there is no running water at the boat ramp and I cannot run the motor after 10pm. I'm trying to avoid not flushing till the following morning. It's a bit of pain to get the thing out of the garage and I'd rather not have the salt sit in the engine overnight. 

Anyone have a creative solution for this? Internet searches have turned up a few people looking into a gravity feed solution, that could be done at the ramp. Not sure if that would even work.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Take your hose with you and drive behind your local grocery store and hook it up. I had to do this when I lived in a apartment. Flush the motor real quick then finish washing down the boat at home. The joys of deed restriction. Made sure when I purchased my house it was not in a deed restricted community.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> Take your hose with you and drive behind your local grocery store and hook it up. I had to do this when I lived in a apartment. Flush the motor real quick then finish washing down the boat at home. The joys of deed restriction. Made sure when I purchased my house it was not in a deed restricted community.


Thanks for the suggestion. I hate having to do a clandestine outboard flushing deal... looks like that is what it will come down to.

In another thread, I saw someone mention the car wash. However, they said that it isn't a good idea due to the impurities in the filtered water.


----------



## hype143 (Jan 29, 2011)

55gal drum... wont here it very much in that haha or fill a garbage can with water.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Are you sure you need to run the motor while flushing?  If not, hook up your hose, flush with fresh water and then run some Salt Away thru her and you're done….fly under HOA radar..


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> Are you sure you need to run the motor while flushing?  If not, hook up your hose, flush with fresh water and ten run some Salt Away thru her and you're done….fly under HOA radar..


As far as I know, I do. It's a 2001 90 HP merc 2 stroke.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> 55gal drum... wont here it very much in that haha or fill a garbage can with water.


Good suggestion but I don't think either one is do-able for me.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Do any of your local self service car wash places have a marine flush?


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

one idea would be to get a 5 gallon bucket with a fitting that connects to a hose on the bottom. hang the bucket from the transom, hose to the muffs, and fill the bucket with water.

or if you have tight fitting muffs, just suck the water from a bucket. THis is how i winterize my donzi

or make a special bucket that is about the size of the lower unit, like a rigid sock. slide it on, fill it, and run,


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Are you sure you need to run the motor while flushing?  If not, hook up your hose, flush with fresh water and then run some Salt Away thru her and you're done….fly under HOA radar..


Its better to run all motors during flushing


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

It would be a very odd way to do it but very effective
you could pull the thermostat out every time and shoot the hose into the thermostat hole for a minute or two (engine off)


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Car wash if it has a spigot. If impurities are an issue, figure out a simple filter.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

> I live in a deed resticted community so have to store my boat in the garage. My dilemma is, I'd really like to flush the engine after use. However, there is no running water at the boat ramp and I cannot run the motor after 10pm. I'm trying to avoid not flushing till the following morning. It's a bit of pain to get the thing out of the garage and I'd rather not have the salt sit in the engine overnight.
> 
> Anyone have a creative solution for this? Internet searches have turned up a few people looking into a gravity feed solution, that could be done at the ramp. Not sure if that would even work.


Where do you live? Can you go by a fresh water canal and back the trailer in and run the motor for a while? I do this often when exiting ENP or coming home to SFL from 10K Islands.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > Are you sure you need to run the motor while flushing?  If not, hook up your hose, flush with fresh water and then run some Salt Away thru her and you're done….fly under HOA radar..
> 
> 
> Its better to run all motors during flushing


I disagree.  As you can see from the article quoted below, you really need to check with each engine manufacturer on what engine you own.  Info. below taken from an article from Boat US website with info. taken from each manufacturers manual:

"Manufacturer's Recommendations
Most outboard manufacturers' flushing recommendations are similar. All of them make a statement about ensuring that all water is drained from the engine after flushing. However, there are some differences, so here they are, straight from the manufacturers themselves:"

Evinrude (BRP)
*When using the flushing port, it is not necessary to run the engine.*

Honda
Larger engines (60 to 250 hp): Honda's only recommended flushing procedure is to use the factory flushing port connected to a garden hose *with the engine not running.*

Mercury
The engine *can be running or not when flushing*, and flushing should be for at least three minutes. 

Verado four-stroke outboards: No description of using flush muffs is shown in the manual, only the engine's hose-adapter fitting. The description of the procedure is short, noting only that *the engine should be off* and can be either tilted or vertical.

Suzuki
There are two possible flushing ports — one on the port side of the engine midsection, the other on the front side of the lower cowl. *The engine can be **running or stopped;* flush for about five minutes, and ensure the engine drains completely. When not running, the engine can be flushed in the tilted position, but must be returned to the vertical position to drain afterward.

Yamaha
Yamaha gives three choices — with a flush bag, muffs, or hose-port connector Ñ and says all three methods work equally well.  Flushing Port: *Engine should not be running;* it can be tilted or vertical.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Are you sure you need to run the motor while flushing?  If not, hook up your hose, flush with fresh water and then run some Salt Away thru her and you're done….fly under HOA radar..


I've always been concerned that the thermostat wouldn't open up unless the outboard is running, so I flush with my Mercury running. 

I even wonder if the cool tap water coming out of my garden hose is enough open up the thermostat.

Opinions...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I do not have an answer for you. But what impurities are in the water at a car wash?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I repectfully agree to disagree, heres why
on the yamaha, mercury (and verado), as well as the suzuki, are all fourstrokes.
When the fourstrokes started getting popular we (yamaha), and im sure every other company that offered a four stroke had stupid people trying to flush their motor on their boat that sat at a slip, while the engine was running. So they would tilt the motor ALL the way up so the water intakes were out of the water, hook up the hose then start the motor. The problem is it will blow the motor up because at that angle you starve the oil pump pickup of oil. And instead of trying to explain to every single customer with a million questions  that has never owned a boat they said "screw it, its easier to tell them to just not run it.."
All your reading in those owner operater manuals is a way for the manufacture to cover their behind
The problem with not running it is you dont get fluid cycle through the whole engine because the thermostat doesnt open to cool water, only hot.. and it doesnt matter whose motor or where the fancy little flush head adapter is, thats just the way an engine operates.
Also warm water breaks down salt better than cold water. Ive torn apart PLENTY of enough engines to know whos flushing while running and whose cold flushing


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> flush bag,


Water out from the cooler into one of these bags?  Have some more gallons of water handy?

http://yamahaoutboards.com/yamaha-advantage/news/boating-tips/boaters-log-vol-5-no-2


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

find a freshwater ramp...dip my trailer a few times back and forth then dip it back in and run the motor.

dont think theres any way to get your trailer or MOTOR cleaner, although I am sure someone will chime in about this being bad for the freshwater ecosystem(transporting wildlife or something)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

previous post

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1336177198

and an Outboard Rinse Tub


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> Do any of your local self service car wash places have a marine flush?


Not that I've heard. Although I haven't gone to them all and asked. I suppose some may have access to water that isn't recycled (I've heard to stay away from that).

I typically launch out of 10th St boat ramp in Sarasota.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> one idea would be to get a 5 gallon bucket with a fitting that connects to a hose on the bottom.  hang the bucket from the transom, hose to the muffs, and fill the bucket with water.
> 
> or if you have tight fitting muffs, just suck the water from a bucket.  THis is how i winterize my donzi
> 
> or make a special bucket that is about the size of the lower unit, like a rigid sock.  slide it on, fill it, and run,


I thought about doing this. The advantage is it could be done at the ramp. However, I'm not sure how long 5 gallons of water would last or if the gravity feed would supply enough water to effectively cool the engine. 

The rigid sock idea is also great. However, I don't know of anything designed to do this and I can't fit a trash can under the boat but I suppose a Tupperware bin might work as long as I can fill it.

Thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> > I live in a deed resticted community so have to store my boat in the garage. My dilemma is, I'd really like to flush the engine after use. However, there is no running water at the boat ramp and I cannot run the motor after 10pm. I'm trying to avoid not flushing till the following morning. It's a bit of pain to get the thing out of the garage and I'd rather not have the salt sit in the engine overnight.
> >
> > Anyone have a creative solution for this? Internet searches have turned up a few people looking into a gravity feed solution, that could be done at the ramp. Not sure if that would even work.
> 
> ...


I live in Sarasota and usually go to the tenth st boat dock. I don't know of any fresh water ramps anywhere relatively close.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm guessing if you carry a water hose and look around you can find something.

A few weeks ago I watched a guy hook up his own water hose at Bayport ramp just to rinse his trailer off after launching.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> previous post
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1336177198
> 
> and an Outboard Rinse Tub


Would something like that work for a larger 90 hp outboard? It looks like the guy pictured is using it with a smaller outboard.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> I'm guessing if you carry a water hose and look around you can find something.


My thoughts exactly bur I have yet to find anything. I even thought that a local boatyard may be willing to work something out although I don't know if after hours would work.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> I do not have an answer for you. But what impurities are in the water at a car wash?


Can't say I know for sure, that's just what I had read. I would assume they are referring to dirt, soap, etc that's left over after the previously used water is purified (if that's how it works).


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> I repectfully agree to disagree, heres why
> on the yamaha, mercury (and verado), as well as the suzuki, are all fourstrokes.
> When the fourstrokes started getting popular we (yamaha), and im sure every other company that offered a four stroke had stupid people trying to flush their motor on their boat that sat at a slip, while the engine was running. So they would tilt the motor ALL the way up so the water intakes were out of the water, hook up the hose then start the motor. The problem is it will blow the motor up because at that angle you starve the oil pump pickup of oil. And instead of trying to explain to every single customer with a million questions  that has never owned a boat they said "screw it, its easier to tell them to just not run it.."
> All your reading in those owner operater manuals is a way for the manufacture to cover their behind
> ...


So on a new fourstroke the hose adapter isn't adequate? I normally flush mine with the adapter for about 5 mins if I get back at night or about 5-10 mins on the muffs if during the day.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Your doing what i do. Run it on the muffs in the day, hose fitting with motor off at night. I juet dont care that much that iwant to start a war with my neighbors. You can always flush it the next morning. the saltwater inside takes a couple days to dry


----------



## rogerscharles176 (4 mo ago)

Well if you have a truck or something with enough room for a garbage can full of water you can get a 12 volt water pump from harbor frieght that has hose conections hook it up and you have 30 gallons or get a 55 gallon drum with a lid just put it in your truck before you fill it which im sure you already knew LOL


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

rogerscharles176 said:


> Well if you have a truck or something with enough room for a garbage can full of water you can get a 12 volt water pump from harbor frieght that has hose conections hook it up and you have 30 gallons or get a 55 gallon drum with a lid just put it in your truck before you fill it which im sure you already knew LOL


Some of these people may not be alive now


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonterr said:


> Some of these people may not be alive now


Necro thread


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

rogerscharles176 said:


> Well if you have a truck or something with enough room for a garbage can full of water you can get a 12 volt water pump from harbor frieght that has hose conections hook it up and you have 30 gallons or get a 55 gallon drum with a lid just put it in your truck before you fill it which im sure you already knew LOL


Way to respond 8 years later..


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Old thread, but some good points. One I'm unsure of now, after talking to a few people is about the Barge Canal north of Crystal River, FL. The Withlacoochee River goes around it and supposedly at one point drained at least partly into it, tho' Google Earth shows dams now.

I figured that launching into the canal would give me 4 miles before hitting the salt, which would flush the engine very nicely on the way home. That would depend on the tide to some extent.....but how much ??

Recently I was told that the river is completely shut off from the canal, so the canal is salt water all the way in, so no flushing at all.

Does anyone know for sure if the canal is fresh, salt, or tide dependent ??


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Gogittum said:


> Old thread, but some good points. One I'm unsure of now, after talking to a few people is about the Barge Canal north of Crystal River, FL. The Withlacoochee River goes around it and supposedly at one point drained at least partly into it, tho' Google Earth shows dams now.
> 
> I figured that launching into the canal would give me 4 miles before hitting the salt, which would flush the engine very nicely on the way home. That would depend on the tide to some extent.....but how much ??
> 
> ...


You could take some water from way up canal to a pool store and have them check the salt levels.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Old thread but I would guess Mac's Shallow Water Pickup could solve the flushing issue.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Jason M said:


> You could take some water from way up canal to a pool store and have them check the salt levels.


Good thought. If I don't get a solid answer, I'll do just that. Thanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> Old thread but I would guess Mac's Shallow Water Pickup could solve the flushing issue.


Flushes like muffs but without running the engine. 100% water pressure through the system.


----------



## 17hpxt89 (Aug 24, 2019)

HOA warriors


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Somebody school me. I thought you needed to run a motor until the thermostat opened to get everything rinsed out. Does washing with pressure bypass the tstat?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Mac does your system flush on both sides of the thermostat if it's not open? Please forgive me for my stupidity bc Idk how the water system routes through the an engine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My system runs the same route as from the factory. Flush muffs don’t allow enough pressure to get through the system without the water pump because the air gaps around the rubber cups over the intakes. My system is air tight and you can flush through and make water exit the pee hole without running the engine. You need to run the engine to get the thermostat to open and fully flush unless you can get the thermostat up to operating temperature some other way...


----------



## Nigelaman (4 mo ago)

gotta love them those home owners associations eh. my buddy lives in a place where he can be fined for not having his garage door closed after dark!


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Bought a new Johnson 90 in 1995. 
Dealer Salesman says.... You don't have to flush these new motors. It will last forever without flushing.

Hmmmm Motor still running but gets flushed after every trip.

Don't believe anything your sales guy tells you. Remember he is there to sell you 1 motor a year.


----------

